# le due versioni sull 'esorcismo di anneliese michel (emily rose)



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

prima versione 



 La storia che oggi raccontiamo [...] si svolse ai tempi di Paolo VI e scosse la Germania, anche se praticamente non ne superò i confini. Data l'epoca sessantottarda, la Chiesa stessa ne fu imbarazzata e la cosa finì lì. Si trattava infatti di una indemoniata, Anneliese Michel, che morì nel 1976 a soli ventiquattro anni. Gli esorcisti che l'avevano trattata furono condannati in tribunale appunto perché avevano fatto il loro mestiere, mestiere che la "scienza" rubricava sotto la voce «ciarlatanerie medievali». Poco importava che la ragazza parlasse con voci maschili e diversificate, che manifestasse una forza sovrumana, che si esprimesse in aramaico e latino e greco antichi, che facesse a pezzi ogni oggetto sacro che vedeva, che avesse piaghe incurabili nei punti della Passione, che dicesse di essere posseduta dallo spirito malvagio di un personaggio storico realmente esistito ma di cui né lei né nessuno aveva mai sentito parlare. Anneliese morì il giorno esatto che aveva predetto. Ci sono molte registrazioni audio al riguardo del suo caso. Ma il tribunale sentì solo il parere dei "periti" (cioè, medici e psichiatri) e giudicò la ragazza semplicemente epilettica. Però lei i farmaci per l'epilessia li prendeva, perché il vescovo locale, correttamente, prima di autorizzare l'esorcismo si era assicurato che non si trattasse solo di un male fisico e/o psichico. L'esorcismo non si sostituì alle cure, bensì le affiancò, perché Ia "malata" manifestava fenomeni che andavano ben oltre una normale, per quanto grave, malattia. Niente, esorcisti e pure i genitori di lei vennero condannati, in pratica, per abbandono di incapace, perché, Anneliese, quando morì, era così debilitata che pesava solo trenta chili. Il caso, prevedibilmente, scatenò le solite accuse alla Chiesa. Tanto che teologi e vescovi tedeschi, intimiditi, chiesero al Papa di abolire tout court l'esorcistato. Il Vaticano si limitò a farsi consegnare l'intero dossier, e tutto finì nel silenzio. Ma del caso di Anneliese non si scordò il cinema che sfornò [...] "The Exorcísm of Emily Rose" del 1999. [Nota di BB: per informazioni http://www.filmgarantiti.it/it/edizioni.php?id=12]
Anneliese era la prima dei quattro figli di un falegname bavarese. Nata a Leibfing nel 1952, amava il tennis e il pianoforte. Come i suoi familiari, era cattolica e, anzi, manifestava una religiosità particolarmente accentuata: recitava il rosario, seguiva incontri di preghiera, si dice che ogni tanto dormisse sul pavimento per penitenza. Nel 1968, a sedici anni, ebbe il primo attacco epilettico che la costrinse al ricovero a Wurzburg, dove fu adeguatamente curata. Nel 1970 si aggiunse la tubercolosi e un altro ricovero, a Mittelbert. Tornata a casa, la notte cominciò a vedere volti demoniaci, a sentire un orribile fetore, a ritrovarsi col torace e le mani deformati, a non poter muoversi né parlare. Ma poteva trattarsi di forme dell'epilessia, e continuò a curarsi. Però non guariva. Così, nel 1973 la famiglia la portò in pellegrinaggio in Italia, a San Damiano nel piacentino, dove si diceva che nel 1961 era apparsa la Madonna a Rosa Quattrini. La Chiesa non ha riconosciuto queste apparizioni né si sa se mai lo farà, anche se i pellegrini continuano ad andarci a vedere il famoso pero fiorito miracolosamente e a bere l'acqua, anch'essa ritenuta miracolosa. Comunque, Anneliese non riuscì nemmeno a entrare nella cappella. Si bloccò, disse che sentiva il terreno bruciare. Al ritorno, sul pullman, gli altri pellegrini udirono una voce bassa e roca che proferiva maledizioni, mentre una puzza insopportabile costringeva ad aprire i finestrini.
In quello stesso anno Anneliese finì il liceo e si iscrisse a Pedagogia a Wurzburg, dove si innamorò, ricambiata, di uno studente, Peter Himsel. Che non la lasciò mai, nemmeno quando si accorse che la sua ragazza ogni tanto, e sempre più spesso "dava di fuori": di punto in bianco aggrediva i compagni, urlava come una pazza, smetteva di mangiare. Una domenica, mentre lui e lei passeggiavano in campagna, Anneliese ebbe un attacco dolorosissimo del suo male. Di colpo, però, il suo viso si illuminò e lei sembrò parlare con qualcuno. Quando la "visione" svanì, il dolore era scomparso e Anneliese rivelò a Peter di aver visto la Madonna. La Vergine le aveva chiesto se accettava di farsi carico di tante anime che rischiavano la dannazione: aveva tre giorni per pensarci. Peter testimoniò in seguito tutto questo, e pure che Anneliese aveva deciso di offrire a Dio se stessa, così come avevano fatto le due mistiche tedesche a cui era molto devota, Theresa Neumann (1898-1962) e Barbara Weigand (1845-1943). La Neumann, stigmatizzata, si nutrì di sola comunione per quasi quarant'anni. La Weigand, terziara francescana, vedeva continuamente la Madonna, apparizioni che il suo vescovo riconobbe.
Quanto ad Anneliese, in breve tempo le vessazioni demoniache (evidentemente, era questo il tipo di espiazione riparatoria che doveva sopportare) diventarono vere e proprie possessioni, e fu lei stessa a rivolgersi al suo confessore, Ernst Alt. Questi si rese conto che il caso era serio e chiese al vescovo di Wurzburg, Josef Stangl, il permesso di procedere con l'esorcismo. Stangl (che poi divenne Primate e nel 1977 consacrò vescovo Joseph Ratzinger) dapprima consigliò di continuare con le cure. Poi, consultata un'autorità in materia, il gesuita Adolf Rodewyk, autorizzò Alt affiancandogli l'ex missionario Arnold Renz. I due eseguirono il cosiddetto Grande Esorcismo secondo il rituale del 1614. Dal 24 settembre 1975 al 30 giugno 1976 tre volte alla settimana la povera Anneliese venne esorcizzata. Ma sempre invano. I fenomeni di cui era vittima erano spaventosi ed era difficile pure riuscire a tenerla ferma, data la forza disumana che manifestava. Quando la possessione le lasciava un po' di tregua, si metteva in ginocchio e pregava da spezzare il cuore. Ci fu un momento in cui si credette ottenuta la vittoria, tanto che Anneliese riuscì a conseguire il titolo di studio. Ma fu gioia di breve durata, perché i problemi ricominciarono peggio di prima. Il rituale prevedeva che l'esorcista chiedesse il nome del diavolo che voleva scacciare. Si presentarono in tanti, ognuno con una voce diversa. Dissero di essere Giuda, Caino, Nerone, Belial, Hitler, Legione (il demonio multiplo esorcizzato da Gesù a Gerasa) e Valentin Fleischmann. Quest'ultimo destò stupore, perché nessuno sapeva chi fosse. Dopo qualche ricerca si scoprì trattarsi di un prete bavarese di Ettleben, donnaiolo e ubriacone, che nel 1575 era stato condannato per aggressione e omicidio. L'ultimo diavolo disse di essere addirittura Lucifero. Anneliese, comunque, non era in grado di mangiare né di dormire. Morì, infatti, di denutrizione e strapazzo. Nell'aprile del 1976 disse che sarebbe morta il primo di luglio, e così fu.
Anneliese Michel, dunque, acconsentì a espiare i peccati dei giovani tedeschi e dei sacerdoti (così pare si sia espressa la Madonna), e tale espiazione consistette nelle sofferenze della possessione demoniaca? In effetti, l'epoca in cui tutto ciò accadde era quella dei "ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino" e del terrorismo della Rote Armee Fraktion (le brigate rosse tedesche). Per quanto riguarda il clero cattolico di Germania, be', ancora oggi le posizioni di non piccola parte di esso danno qualche pensiero al Vaticano. La forma di espiazione, poi, pur sconcertante, non sarebbe una novità. Il vaticanista Marco Tosatti nel 2004 ci fece un libro apposito: Santi posseduti dal demonio (Piemme), nel quale ricordò in particolare le beate Christina di Stommeln (1242-1313), Eustochio di Padova (1445-1469) e Maryam Baouardy (1846-1878). Agli esorcisti che, sfiniti, chiedevano ai demoni che infestavano la povera Anneliese perché non se ne andassero, quelli rispondevano di non potere: una forza più potente di loro lo impediva. Il che confermerebbe l'assunto: Anneliese aveva accettato di sacrificare la propria vita per evitare che molte anime si dannassero. II caso di Anneliese è tornato alla luce solo nel 1997 e dalle trascrizioni è emerso anche questo suo sfogo col padre Alt: «Ho voluto soffrire per altre persone di modo che non finiscano all'inferno. Ma non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe stato così spaventoso, così orribile». Dopo la sua morte, una suora carmelitana rivelò ai coniugi Michel che la figlia le era apparsa in sogno. Sulla scorta di quel sogno, nel 1978 il corpo di Anneliese venne riesumato e ci fu chi disse che era rimasto incorrotto. Ma, a parte questa voce, nulla è mai trapelato. Così, la parola passò al cinema. Ma questo, quando non ha le autorizzazioni necessarie, deve cambiare nomi e contesto, col risultato che lo spettatore non saprà mai se sta assistendo a un film horror o no, e a poco serve scrivere nei titoli di coda «ispirato a un fatto realmente accaduto». Un eventuale iter di beatificazione per Anneliese Michel dovrebbe riportare alla luce l'intera vicenda, ma qual vescovo tedesco, oggi, avrebbe voglia di finire sotto ai riflettori per una storia di diavoli, possessioni ed esorcismi?


seconda versione (laica)
Tutto comincia nel 1968, quando l’allora sedicenne Anneliese Michel, comincia a soffrire di attacchi di epilessia, correttamente diagnosticata dalla Psychiatric Clinic Würzburg.
Purtroppo nessuno si occupa dei feroci periodi di depressione che seguono ogni attacco: la studentessa passa un lungo periodo in ospedale e torna a frequentare la scuola solo nell’autunno del 1970 ( consegue il diploma e, nel 1973, si iscrive all’università per realizzare il suo sogno di diventare maestra delle elementari) ma, causa anche una severa istruzione religiosa, si convince lentamente di essere posseduta.

Anneliese inizia a vedere volti demoniaci durante le sue preghiere quotidiane.
Gli psicologi consultati non riescono ad approdare a nulla e per tre anni la ragazza vive un calvario quotidiano alternando sprazzi di vita “normale” a momenti di sofferenza e disagio psichico, assumendo farmaci psicotropi molto potenti.

Nel 1973 i genitori consultano alcuni Pastori per richiedere un esorcismo che viene rifiutato (invitando la ragazza a diventare più devota).

Nel frattempo le condizioni fisiche e psichiche della ragazza si aggravano e durante tutto il 1974 la povera ragazza assume comportamenti profondamente patologici: dorme sul pavimento, mangia insetti (sino a staccare e ingurgitare la testa di un uccello), beve la sua urina, distrugge dipinti a tema religioso, si lacera i vestiti, digiuna, morde i parenti e si automutila.

Nel settembre 1975 il vescovo di Würzburg, dopo attento esame, assegna ai pastori Arnold Renz ed Ernst Alt l’ordine di iniziare un Grande Esorcismo sulla ragazza secondo il Rituale Romano. Diversi “demoni” si manifestano nella posseduta (Lucifero, Giuda, Caino, Hitler fra i “maggiori”) durante le sedute di esorcismo che spaziano in un lungo periodo di tempo, da settembre al luglio dell’anno seguente, il 1976.
Anneliese subisce fino a due rituali alla settimana durante i quali deve essere tenuta ferma da parecchi uomini adulti. Inoltre nei momenti di lucidità Anneliese non faceva altro che pregare e le continue genuflessioni le causarono la rottura di entrambe le ginocchia 

Anneliese muore il primo luglio 1976, a 23 anni.
Aveva continuato a seguire i rituali fino all’ultimo giorno, un centinaio di genuflessioni.
I genitori e i preti l’avevano forzata al rituale anche se ormai pesava poco più di trenta chili e afflitta da una grave polmonite.
Secondo gli agenti che svolsero le indagini e i medici che passarono al vaglio il caso, un’alimentazione forzata (tramite flebo) avrebbe potuto salvare la vita della giovane.
In tribunale i due preti e i familiari vengono condannati per omicidio dovuto a omissione di soccorso e negligenza: sei mesi di carcere con la condizionale, questo il prezzo della vita di Anneliese.

Negli anni seguenti una Commissione dei vescovi giudicò la ragazza come “non posseduta” ma la poveretta dovette subire ulteriori pene: il cadavere venne riesumato per mostrarne la decomposizione in quanto molti la consideravano ormai miracolata e in grado di sconfiggere anche le normali leggi di decomposizione.
La commissione dei vescovi chiese esplicitamente al Vaticano di abolire la pratica dell’esorcismo ma la Santa Sede si limitò a rispondere con una nuova versione del rituale, la De exorcismis et supplicationibus quibusdam, nel 1999.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Marzo 2015)

La seconda che hai scritto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

certo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

stasera mi vedo Requiem, che non l'ho visto


----------

